# Drunk Sex



## SoxFan (Jun 9, 2012)

Wife is very unadventurous when it comes to sex. When she is a bit drunk she gets less inhibited, as would be expected, and more interested in trying new things (giving me oral, anal, even leaving the lights on) - all of which she will never do when she is sober. The only difference is when she is sober I can bring her to orgasm pretty much all the time. When she is drunk she never climaxes no matter how long we go. She seems to be enjoying things but never finishes. Just sort of confused as to why she orgasms so easily when sober but when she is so much more uninhibited she can't seem to get there.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Huh.... these things she tries when she's drunk.. does she ever try them afterwards? When she is sober that is?


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

She just can't. When I use to be drunk during every sexual encounter I had with my H, up until 7 months ago, it would take me forever to cum, or it was just not going to happen depending on how drunk I was. And yep, I would do anal, and other more adventuresome sex acts while drunk. 

Unfortunately I can't just do the occasional drunk thing, I'd just become a full on alcoholic again. I'm hoping to build up to being able to be more adventuresome sober, but for now sex is fantastic the way it is (sober)


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

It could be.... when sober.. she focuses more on how much pleasure she gets out of sex with you.. however. when drunk.. her focus is out the window so therefore it would be harder of course since her mind isn't clear and such... If that makes sense?


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

Alcohol is a depressant and numbs the nervous system. It makes it harder for anyone to orgasm, not just your wife.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Where is the problem? Is there some reason she has to orgasm every single time? Why can't you just have nice vanilla sex most of the time and get her to orgasm and then, on the occasional night when she has a little too much to drink, have the wild ****ty monkey sex?


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes, drinking makes us lose those inhibitions for sure- just last night, for me in fact- we did all kinds of things, including me being booty naked with the lights shining bright, (for those that know me here, THAT was an accomplishment!) ...SO fun & felt really good!!

BUT, like As You Wish stated, that alcohol is going to numb things bit & make it take forever to come~ if she comes at all.

Last night, I was nicely buzzed after 2 drinks & eventually after about an hour & a half of some wild n crazy sex, I finally came.. although I didn't think I would> (but was fine with that thought, because we were having 'loads' of fun, ha

*So, yes, it can still be awesomely enjoyable for her, even if she winds up not finishing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoxFan (Jun 9, 2012)

Gaia: unfortunately she will not do, or even try any of these other things when sober. Lights must be out, no oral (at least for me-she likes to receive but won't give) definitely no anal. We are sort of on a once a week schedule which is usually Saturday nights so I generally try to get a few drinks into her so as to have a chance to spice things up. I'm just very bored with the vanilla routine.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

have you tried with her being half drunk?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

aug said:


> have you tried with her being half drunk?


:iagree: with this.. if she is half drunk and willing to do these things.. then perhaps since she would be more aware.. she just may be willing to do these when sober after remembering how great it felt.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

As You Wish said:


> Alcohol is a depressant and numbs the nervous system. It makes it harder for anyone to orgasm, not just your wife.


Only if you assume that orgasms are purely physical. Since a large part of it is in the mind for many women, some alcohol can reduce or eliminate the mental roadblocks that would otherwise prevent her from reaching an orgasm.


----------



## Ben Connedfussed (May 4, 2012)

Seems she is trying to please you. Even if she needs to unwind with drink. Let her keep experimenting. It's all fun, right. The ride is just as fun as the destination. Patience......


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

SoxFan said:


> Gaia: unfortunately she will not do, or even try any of these other things when sober. Lights must be out, no oral (at least for me-she likes to receive but won't give) definitely no anal. We are sort of on a once a week schedule which is usually Saturday nights so I generally try to get a few drinks into her so as to have a chance to spice things up. I'm just very bored with the vanilla routine.


SO WHAT?!?!? Have plain vanilla sex when she's sober and bang her like a drum when she's drunk!


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm in nearly an identical situation with my wife as SoxFan is... though my frequency is a little better at 2-3x a week. I kinda get what he's saying though, because my wife and I are completely missing the oral component to our relationship, and it's starting to really bother me.

I tried to address it with her this weekend and she's basically of that stance that "I'm sorry, I'm just different than you... I just don't desire to give you blow jobs."

Some people here know how hard I've been trying to get a little more erotic with my wife in the past few months... it's really disheartening she's content with being vanilla and doesn't desire to grow with me sexually.

I'm starting to feel like I'm hitting a wall with her, and all these books and forum discussions I absorb just hurt more because I'm still actively pursuing a fantasy that I don't think is ever going to come to be.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Interesting thread. I don't know how many women would be like this. The only thing that I can offer is when she is drunk, she is not thinking sexy thoughts, and that is what she needs to orgasm.

Since her being uninhibited seems to be the crucial component, have you tried giving her a massage first? Some women need to be completely relaxed before they can conjure up sexy thoughts.


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

It's amusing to see you men discussing this like you know. :lol: 

Alcohol affects the nervous system, making it more difficult to achieve orgasm. This is true for men and women. Ask any regular drinker. 

Slightly intoxicated might lower inhibitions but DRUNK is going to make it more difficult if not impossible to orgasm, regardless of massage, relaxation, or dirty talk.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

As You Wish said:


> It's amusing to see you men discussing this like you know. :lol:
> 
> Alcohol affects the nervous system, making it more difficult to achieve orgasm. This is true for men and women. Ask any regular drinker.
> 
> Slightly intoxicated might lower inhibitions but DRUNK is going to make it more difficult if not impossible to orgasm, regardless of massage, relaxation, or dirty talk.


I am more amused that you apply a general statement to all women, than appeal to authority to support it. That it may apply to some women (including you) is certainly useful to share, but not necessary applicable to everyone, or a reason to summarily dismiss comments of others.


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

You can google if you wish. I didn't just make that statement up. It's pretty much fact. :lol:


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Thank you, TAG.

We are lately trying to explore some boundaries, and I'll tell you, a half a bottle of wine is REALLY helpful 

And yes, I still can orgasm.

I realize that not everyone can do this (hi, Cherry!), but I wouldn't discount it. I can cum just fine under the influence.


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

Lamaga, would you say that a 1/2 bottle of wine makes you buzzed or drunk?


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

As You Wish said:


> You can google if you wish. I didn't just make that statement up. It's pretty much fact. :lol:


Again, that assumes that an orgasm is entire physical, and that there is no mental or emotional component. My understanding is that your assumption is not correct across women.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I have no idea what you're trying to go for, AsYouWish, but no, I don't find that being drunk inhibits my ability to orgasm.

And, as I'm sure you know, one is not a sample.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a threshold with alcohol, beyond which I cannot orgasm no matter what. One or two drinks makes me very frisky, but more than that and the nerves just feel kind of dead and no amount of stimulation will wake them up.

It's the female version of whiskey d!ck.


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

What I'm going for is what Hope said. 

I'm going to go with that being true for everyone, whether or nit they've ever actually reached that threshold. 
It's just science. Alcohol affects the nervous system.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

As You Wish said:


> What I'm going for is what Hope said.
> 
> It's just science. Alcohol affects the nervous system.


OMG alert the media!


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

It's apparently news to some around here.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

As You Wish said:


> It's apparently news to some around here.


I am just excited to learn that all those women stating that their mental roadblocks to orgasms were all wrong. It is nice to know that your experience is the objective truth. With that, I will leave you to that truth.


----------



## SoxFan (Jun 9, 2012)

What would be ideal for me is that we increase the frequency to at least twice a week so we can do vanilla during the week and then do the more adventurous stuff on our Saturday night date nights after dinner out and a few drinks. The way it is now I get one shot a week and if its vanilla so be it but the drunk sex is just so much hotter and fun........and yes, I do get it that alcohol is a central nervous system depressant so most likely when she has too much the mind and action is uninhibited but the response is not like it is when she is sober due to the alcohol.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

SoxFan- sent u a pm, let me know if u got it, thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

As You Wish said:


> Slightly intoxicated might lower inhibitions but DRUNK is going to make it more difficult if not impossible to orgasm, regardless of massage, relaxation, or dirty talk.


It's been a long time since I've been really drunk, but back in college I got there a number of times. I don't remember a problem getting there.

Then again maybe my memory is fogged on the subject


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Tall Average Guy said:


> Only if you assume that orgasms are purely physical. Since a large part of it is in the mind for many women, some alcohol can reduce or eliminate the mental roadblocks that would otherwise prevent her from reaching an orgasm.


Quoted for truth!

My wife greatly enjoys receiving oral when sober, but has rarely orgasmed from it. She tells me the thought of how it smells pops into her head and it kills the orgasm. She's able to banish the thought and go back to enjoying it sets the buildup back.

Put two glasses of wine in her and she's going to have several from it.


----------

